# Antral follicle scan day 3 EEK what to do?!



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I had an antral follicle count today I'm on day 3

It showed 2 right ovary and 3 left ovary all about 4/5mm

My uterus looked fine... No Percy polyps and no fibroids!

I'm nearly 42

AMH 6.1

FSH and LH are good

Should I do OE or DE

Partners sperm is diabolical but he's working on that! I am going to be suggesting the wank a lot protocol soon but haven't approached that yet!

I knowing you won't want to tell me what to do but I appreciate you views...don't be shy...it's seriously decision time.... Help me out!!!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey dilly,

That's not a bad count for an old bird. My last cycle I had to two follies at scan and got 4 eggs at EC so potentially you could get 5 or more? I did sort protocol so knew that I would have less than when I did long protocol. Can't advise you which way to go but ....... I would go OE if it were me!

Chand x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd def go for OE - I've just done short protocol with an AMH of 3 and got 3 eggs and I'm 42 next week, they said the eggs were good quality and I am currently pupo with 2 embryos xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok thanks... I am quite impressed I had 'nice looking ovaries'.... 

The clinic say that they get the best results with long protocol, I did short last time....it's a gamble isn't it if I get a crap response on long I will wish I did short and if I got a crap response on short I would wish I did long!

What do you think? I should take their advice really shouldn't I because they know best and why would they want my cycle to fail cos it would just lower their success rates!


I need to take my first contraceptive pill too.... I have never taken it..... I probably should have started on day 1 but I was waiting till my scan.... The packet says I can start it late but will have to take extra precautions so I don't get pregnant   as if..... Tried that it doesn't work.....


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We've done long and short and short worked far better we got less eggs but better quality and fertilisation rate - lp we had 7 eggs 4 fertilised and 2 suitable to put back - sp we had 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and all were put back (and 2 became the twins) and this time we had 3 eggs and 2 fertilised and have been put back (who knows the outcome) our clinic prefers sp on older women??  I prefer it because its over and done with and it's doesn't completely mess up ur system  xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i can't see the dilemma you look a perfect candidate for a go with OE!

my clinic won't  let me do SP only LP.. just lining up for my third fresh oe attempt...third time lucky?

i've done two LP isci cycles , first one bad results second one much better the only real difference was they down-regged me longer second time.. though i did have better diet and sleep patterns. 

good luck!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Gold bunny

I think I am worried about my age and the risks of failure, miscarriage, birth defects etc. What clinic are you at?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't talk about my location/clinic etc sorry. By not mentioning where i'm at i can say what i like about the clinic because it's not 'personal' or identifying them. I like it better that way. 

I know being older there are increased risks but it's difficult to look at it just as a statistic. 
the way i looked at it was, people miscarry with their own eggs and with donor eggs, it's not like a donor egg is a guaranteed success. So i needed to try. I think if someone had said 'guaranteed baby with a donor egg' i might have felt i had to do that, because of the financial aspect. Clearly 3 private ICSI cycles with level 1 immunes has rather dented the finances! 

it's definitely a personal choice and one size doesn't fit all. But don't think you can't try OE, if you want to.


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Its your decision (obviously!) but don't be disheartened with the number of follicles - that's a good enough number! I'm 41, on my 3rd round of IVF with an AMH of 0.7 last time it was tested, had 3 follicles this time, got 2 eggs, both fertilised, day 2 transfer and a BFP today!!!!!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Woohoo steph2012 congratulations!!!

I think I am going to do OE. I have spoken to the clinic and they feel that's its a good option before moving onto DE. We just need to work out the crap sperm issue!


----------

